# The new fitter me!



## Lindarose

Lately I've felt full of aches and pains. I think I let things overwhelm me and overthought it all. 
So I've decided to go all out to get fitter with the help of my 17 year old son who is really into running. He's worked out a very doable programme for me and is 'taking me out' to help and encourage me. 
I've just started today and done a walk/jog interval programme which I will do for 2 weeks before increasing the times. 
A good start and I feel positive it will help me generally.


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Lindarose! Good for you!  Good luck - let us know how you get on with it  Hope you have got some proper running shoes - that's the most important thing


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks. Yes I've got some good shoes which haven't had much use but are really comfy. I'll certainly let you know how I get on.


----------



## Amigo

Well done Linda. I really benefited from all the walking I did on holiday and my levels remained good. My joints have been agony since I got home though 

Hope it really does you some good.


----------



## Copepod

Great news Lindarose. What a lovely son you have! If you're interested in monitoring your progress and there's a parkrun near you (check at http://www.parkrun.org.uk/events/events/ ), then you can get timed each time you walk  jog / run of any combination each Saturday morning at 9am in England and Wales, 9.30am in Northern Ireland and Scotland. If there are more than one near you, then have a look at average numbers attending each week - you might prefer a larger more anonymous or a smaller potentially friendlier run.


----------



## Stitch147

Great job lindarose. It's good that you have your son to encourage and help you.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks so much for all your support. Yes my son is great. In fact both my boys did their first park run last Saturday. Nearly 300 people! And they both did very good times. I'll certainly aim to join them eventually although 2 Saturday's I work early shifts. 
I'm being very cautious as my joints arnt the best but hoping the exercise will help


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I hope that you bowl them all over. Please just be a bit careful. I used to run when I boxed as a kid and did some stuff to my shins.  I then found treadmills much more forgiving although I think proper runners shun them as they give you a bit of bounce as you lift your foot.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks DL. I'm certainly not overdoing things. I'm of an age where I have to take care even though my head doesn't always agree! I have had shin pain in the past because I joined a gym and tried to do too much so I'm taking it real slow


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Thanks DL. I'm certainly not overdoing things. I'm of an age where I have to take care even though my head doesn't always agree! I have had shin pain in the past because I joined a gym and tried to do too much so I'm taking it real slow


Even as a seasoned runner of 30+ years standing, I now find myself having to take more recovery days these days so I don't get injured (doesn't always work!). Quality over quantity is the way to go


----------



## Copepod

So much of enjoyment in running depends on matching shoes and terrain, and getting enough rest between runs. Glad to hear you've discovered parkrun - it gets frustrating when work means not getting to one on Saturday, although sometimes worrking away from home gives chance to parkrun tourism eg I did 2 different new runs when houseminding in Norfolk in August, and have done runs at Portsmouth and Tyneside when working there.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well done and good luck Lindarose.   I echo what Copepod has said and it sounds like your son has everything in hand.  Motivation and enjoyment plays a big part so if you don't feel up to it one week then don't force yourself to do it and try again the following week but keep at it and I'm sure you'll feel better for it.  Parkruns are great - very inclusive and supportive with all ages and abilities taking part.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Matt. The plan is to get out alternate days That works well with my work shifts certainly for the next week Then I'll fit things around it. 
Must say we were amazed at the turn out to the park run. And being able to see yourself on the results table after must be very motivating.


----------



## Lindarose

Just reporting in! It's awful weather here today so forced to exercise inside on treadmill as didn't want to miss my planned workout. 
Have to confess I felt a few twinges in my dodgy knee so will wear support on next session (Sunday) and hope it settles. 
I know not to overdo it but really want to keep it going. 
BG at end was 6.2 so pretty pleased with that


----------



## Martin Canty

That's the spirit, Linda, let's not keep the weather from ruining your resolve!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Just reporting in! It's awful weather here today so forced to exercise inside on treadmill as didn't want to miss my planned workout.
> Have to confess I felt a few twinges in my dodgy knee so will wear support on next session (Sunday) and hope it settles.
> I know not to overdo it but really want to keep it going.
> BG at end was 6.2 so pretty pleased with that


Good not to lose the momentum  Hope the knee stays healthy and trouble-free  Was this your own treadmill or at a gym? Crosstrainers are very good for all round strength without impacting the joints


----------



## Lindarose

It's an at home tread mill bought secondhand from a friend. Hubby uses it most days. I'm not so keen! xx


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> It's an at home tread mill bought secondhand from a friend. Hubby uses it most days. I'm not so keen! xx


I really dislike treadmills, find them very confining  But far better than doing nothing!


----------



## HOBIE

Good for you ! Tell your son well done too


----------



## Radders

I had a prescription for "discounted" gym membership, but the only cardio machines I could use were the treadmill and the bike. As it was winter, and I was walking a mile each way to get to the gym, that left..... The bike. I cancelled my membership when the evenings got light (Mid February!) and got my bike out! 
I find that cross trainers really aggravate my knees.


----------



## Lindarose

Reporting in after a rather painful attempt at my exercise this afternoon. My knee hurt every time I put weight on it whilst doing the jogging part of the circuit. Decided I just couldn't risk another stress fracture so walked it all quite briskly. 
I know it's better to walk than do nothing but I really want to be able to jog. So I'll be sensible and walk it for a while then try again. BG when I got home was 9! Then retest 7.6 Not eaten since my protein shake at lunch time  
But I will not get despondent (well not too much!).


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Reporting in after a rather painful attempt at my exercise this afternoon. My knee hurt every time I put weight on it whilst doing the jogging part of the circuit. Decided I just couldn't risk another stress fracture so walked it all quite briskly.
> I know it's better to walk than do nothing but I really want to be able to jog. So I'll be sensible and walk it for a while then try again. BG when I got home was 9! Then retest 7.6 Not eaten since my protein shake at lunch time
> But I will not get despondent (well not too much!).


Very frustrating! Hope the knee recovers soon  Are you running on grass? That can help a bit


----------



## Lindarose

No I'm street running although there are lots of grassy areas around so maybe I'll shift to a softer terrain next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well done so far Linda.  If you need to rest your knee then although frustrating it's better to do that than risk further damage.  Hope it's okay though and you can keep it up.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Matt. I'm not giving up but I'll walk quickly for a week or two then hopefully things will settle and I can try some grass jogging!


----------



## Copepod

If your knee is too sore for running on grass, then deep water running or aqua jogging might help. Basically, it's running in swimming pool in water deep enough so you can't reach the bottom, while wearing a belt float so you stay upright.


----------



## Lindarose

Thank you copepod. I'm a very nervous swimmer and cannot go out of my depth. The trouble with pools is that they are always do crowded and it's not easy to do more than a short distance before someone is in the way. I do appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> Reporting in after a rather painful attempt at my exercise this afternoon. My knee hurt every time I put weight on it whilst doing the jogging part of the circuit. Decided I just couldn't risk another stress fracture so walked it all quite briskly.
> I know it's better to walk than do nothing but I really want to be able to jog. So I'll be sensible and walk it for a while then try again. BG when I got home was 9! Then retest 7.6 Not eaten since my protein shake at lunch time
> But I will not get despondent (well not too much!).


Good for you Linda . You are right walking is also good for anybody


----------



## Lindarose

I've just come back from a brisk walk to our local tescos. It's probably 4 miles and we did it in half hour each way. 
Wasn't overly comfortable as again walking in hard surfaces but my resulting BG of 5.4 made it all worthwhile!  Don't think I've ever had such a low one.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I've just come back from a brisk walk to our local tescos. It's probably 4 miles and we did it in half hour each way.
> Wasn't overly comfortable as again walking in hard surfaces but my resulting BG of 5.4 made it all worthwhile!  Don't think I've ever had such a low one.


Result!


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> I've just come back from a brisk walk to our local tescos. It's probably 4 miles and we did it in half hour each way.
> Wasn't overly comfortable as again walking in hard surfaces but my resulting BG of 5.4 made it all worthwhile!  Don't think I've ever had such a low one.


Am pleased for you Linda  (not for your feet) Well done !


----------



## Lindarose

I've had a (very) early Christmas present of some new trainers specially recommended for my gait. Tried loads on and feel these were so comfy and can only be a help. 
Anyway I've been doing a daily half hour brisk walk. Today my BG after was 7.2 so not very pleased. Re did it twice more and got 7.2 then 7.8!  Hadn't eaten anything since lunchtime. 
I've managed to lose 7lb in weight over past month too so feeling a bit disappointed that this has happened.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I've had a (very) early Christmas present of some new trainers specially recommended for my gait. Tried loads on and feel these were so comfy and can only be a help.
> Anyway I've been doing a daily half hour brisk walk. Today my BG after was 7.2 so not very pleased. Re did it twice more and got 7.2 then 7.8!  Hadn't eaten anything since lunchtime.
> I've managed to lose 7lb in weight over past month too so feeling a bit disappointed that this has happened.


Here's the thing - my BG is often higher after a run than at the start! However, the run has made the cells of my body more sensitive to insulin, so gradually my levels become better, as well as my fitness - the same will be true of you, don't lose heart!  Great to hear that you have some shoes recommended for your gait, this can be very important as you build up the time on your feet  Well done on the weight loss!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for the reassurance. I definitely won't give up as know how important exercise is and I do enjoy it. Suppose it's just seeing high numbers after a 5.4 on Friday and don't want to think my diabetes may be getting harder to control and I can't really do much more.


----------



## Radders

What was it before your walk, Linda?


----------



## Lindarose

That's a very good question Radders and I don't know! I will definitely check tomorrow before I go out.


----------



## Radders

Lindarose said:


> That's a very good question Radders and I don't know! I will definitely check tomorrow before I go out.


Good luck! I nearly always find that walking lowers my levels, or if not lowers them, reduces the increase, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes I usually get a good result after but just didn't think of checking before so Thankyou for that idea


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> I've had a (very) early Christmas present of some new trainers specially recommended for my gait. Tried loads on and feel these were so comfy and can only be a help.
> Anyway I've been doing a daily half hour brisk walk. Today my BG after was 7.2 so not very pleased. Re did it twice more and got 7.2 then 7.8!  Hadn't eaten anything since lunchtime.
> I've managed to lose 7lb in weight over past month too so feeling a bit disappointed that this has happened.


I am a jeans & trainer man. I don't like shoes. Up & down ladders all day at work & need the grip too.  (still manage to come off )


----------



## Lindarose

Trainers are certainly comfy but mine are bright pink so don't really go with everything! I'm a jeans person too given the option. Careful on those ladders!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Very well done and keep at it Linda.  Remember it's a marathon not a snickers.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Matt. Yes I remember marathons well!


----------



## Lindarose

It's a lovely bright day here so me and hubby decided todays walk will be into city. It's a good 45 mins each way at a decent pace. Our reward will be a cappachino  in John Lewis when we get there! 
Will do BG before and after and hoping for a good result.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> It's a lovely bright day here so me and hubby decided todays walk will be into city. It's a good 45 mins each way at a decent pace. Our reward will be a cappachino  in John Lewis when we get there!
> Will do BG before and after and hoping for a good result.


Hope you have a nice walk!  I've been out for a run this morning and it was very nice - a bit chilly until I got warmed up though!


----------



## Lindarose

We just got to city! It took 45 mins  Very hot now but enjoying coffee Will have a little wander then home. I had not long had breakfast when we left and a shocking 10.8 after Cambridge diet porridge Hopefully that will be much lower when I get home. 
You're such an early bird Northerner!


----------



## Lindarose

Home and 5.6! Quite an amazing drop although that was a pretty fast long walk. 
as you suggested radders it's good sense to check before I go.


----------



## Amigo

I think you're doing good that may be as yet unseen Linda especially when it comes to increasing your fitness levels and removing visceral fat around the organs. Sometimes these benefits are felt much later on rather than snapshot figures after the event. I think you're doing well! 

But I understand exactly what you mean about the fear we feel that maybe no matter what we do the D may just get worse. It's frustratingly unpredictable in that regard.


----------



## Lindarose

You've really hit the nail on the head there Amigo. We can only do so much to control the D. But it is a constant battle against temptation. Resisting the foods I love isn't easy. Fortunately I can walk pretty well.  But when I am doing so well I want to see results! 
Today is a good positive day 
I hope you soon get lower readings again. Your hba1c of 40 is excellent. You should feel proud.


----------



## KookyCat

Sounds like you're having fun LR, despite the wonky knee so that makes it all worth it even without the blood sugar connection   I miss running still and haven't been able to do it for well over 15 years now not without the risk of permanent damage, I sometimes dream I'm running.  That's why I like a brisk walk though, because I can walk at a pace something akin to a jog . Hope you carry on enjoying the walking and running, and your blood sugar behaves.  Have you considered a knee support for wonky knee, I wear a knee support, and ankle supports for any physical activity now and they seem to do the trick.


----------



## Lindarose

Hi Kooky   Yes there's something about being able to run and even though I could only manage relatively short distances I miss that. 
I do wear a knee support and it helps. But I've developed pain from knee to ankle on both legs when I put weight on each leg. Its not stopping me though and as walking is a big part of my work too I can't let it. Hoping my new trainers will improve things. 
I really love stepping out!


----------



## Lindarose

Wasn't going to put anything on here for a while but I'm just back from brisk half hour walk and got a 5.0! I have never ever seen that on my meter (except testing someone else)  I'm totally amazed!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Wasn't going to put anything on here for a while but I'm just back from brisk half hour walk and got a 5.0! I have never ever seen that on my meter (except testing someone else)  I'm totally amazed!


Fabulous!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> Wasn't going to put anything on here for a while but I'm just back from brisk half hour walk and got a 5.0! I have never ever seen that on my meter (except testing someone else)  I'm totally amazed!



Wow, great stuff.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks


----------



## Flower

That is a lovely result Lindarose


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> Wasn't going to put anything on here for a while but I'm just back from brisk half hour walk and got a 5.0! I have never ever seen that on my meter (except testing someone else)  I'm totally amazed!


Well done !


----------



## Lindarose

I didn't want to watch footy so decided to do a brisk walk after tea. 
Did 3.32 miles at 13.53 mpm which beats my speed ever so slightly on previous walks. 
Didn't test before but had just had chicken and beetroot for tea. On return I'm 6.4. That will do for me


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I didn't want to watch footy so decided to do a brisk walk after tea.
> Did 3.32 miles at 13.53 mpm which beats my speed ever so slightly on previous walks.
> Didn't test before but had just had chicken and beetroot for tea. On return I'm 6.4. That will do for me


Excellent! Well done!  Not sure about the chicken and BEETROOT though - ewww!


----------



## Lindarose

I didn't feel like going far today as arm a bit sore from flu jab last night but BG was 7.3 and I hadn't eaten since 11 this morning so thought I'd better get going. Managed to get lost on airport industrial estate despite using google map on phone! Obviously I found my way home eventually and did 3.7 miles in 49 mins so down to 13.22 mpm! That included a bit of jogging and return BG 5.8


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I didn't feel like going far today as arm a bit sore from flu jab last night but BG was 7.3 and I hadn't eaten since 11 this morning so thought I'd better get going. Managed to get lost on airport industrial estate despite using google map on phone! Obviously I found my way home eventually and did 3.7 miles in 49 mins so down to 13.22 mpm! That included a bit of jogging and return BG 5.8


Excellent!  Well done, a great number to get back to as well  And well done on finding your way home!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Lindarose

I decided to walk this afternoon as foot a bit easier and really keen to keep at it.
Before going I ate 2 small slices sainsburys seeded bread (9.3 gm  carb each) with cheese and an apple. Didnt test before going as had just eaten. 
Got home to 7.3 and after another hour it's still 7.3. One of them days!


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> I decided to walk this afternoon as foot a bit easier and really keen to keep at it.
> Before going I ate 2 small slices sainsburys seeded bread (9.3 gm  carb each) with cheese and an apple. Didnt test before going as had just eaten.
> Got home to 7.3 and after another hour it's still 7.3. One of them days!


Well done Linda


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> I decided to walk this afternoon as foot a bit easier and really keen to keep at it.
> Before going I ate 2 small slices sainsburys seeded bread (9.3 gm  carb each) with cheese and an apple. Didnt test before going as had just eaten.
> Got home to 7.3 and after another hour it's still 7.3. One of them days!



Well done Linda, keep going with it.  Don't worry too much about individual levels.  7.3 is not too bad considering you don't know what you started at and had 35g CHO before the walk.  It'll all pay off in the long run (pun not intended).


----------



## Lindarose

I shall certainly keep at it Matt. I'm no quitter. Thanks


----------



## Lindarose

Just back from a very long walk Prob just over 6 miles including mousehold Heath which is a quite hilly area. BG on return 5.6. Despite wearing my super duper new walking trainers my left foot has a few sore areas. 
But it's a beautiful day here


----------



## Northerner

Well done Lindarose  Keep an eye on the foot, hope it's just a bit of soreness from the long walk and possibly from wearing in the new trainers


----------



## Lindarose

Yes I'm plastered now -not literally! Used those cushiony ones. May get out the walking boots next time we do a longer walk as they never hurt.


----------



## HOBIE

Good 4u !  The weather today is v nice here too !


----------



## Lindarose

Just back from a Kung poo inspired walk! Beat my personal best 12.45 min/mile. I can definitely walk faster than I can run. Or maybe it was assisted by last nights tea


----------



## Lindarose

And 4.7 on meter!!!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Just back from a Kung poo inspired walk! Beat my personal best 12.45 min/mile. I can definitely walk faster than I can run. Or maybe it was assisted by last nights tea


That's a cracking walking pace! Fabulous number too, blimey!


----------



## HOBIE

Good for Heart, Circulation & general fitness well done


----------



## Bloden

Sounds like you're going great guns, Linda! Good for you.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm just back from a brisk walk 3.8 miles. Although I felt I was really stepping out my time was much lower averaging 13.49 mins pm. Was really hot when I got back! BG 6.6 but prob still up from breakfast.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I'm just back from a brisk walk 3.8 miles. Although I felt I was really stepping out my time was much lower averaging 13.49 mins pm. Was really hot when I got back! BG 6.6 but prob still up from breakfast.


Well done Lindarose  Truly, that is a very brisk walking pace, and 3.8 miles no mean distance!  

Race walking is very big in South Yorkshire, and when I lived in Sheffield I'd quite often getting 'walkers' passing me doing about 6-minute mile pace!  I think anything faster than 15 minutes a mile is pretty swift though. Might be worth looking at the techniques of race walking, although I appreciate a lot of people are put off it because it does look rather odd! This is quite a good video about the basics:






Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks for the video. Yes it does look rather odd so maybe to be done on dark walks only! They're certainly moving fast.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Thanks for the video. Yes it does look rather odd so maybe to be done on dark walks only! They're certainly moving fast.


I have tried it and the technique certainly helps you to move quickly!


----------



## Lindarose

I've now done a fast walk to eldest son's house.  Didn't time it but know I was going fast. Turned into a lovely day here although I had to walk against quite strong wind. The journey home should. be even quicker if it doesn't change direction!


----------



## Stitch147

I always have my music on when walking and I find the faster the music the faster I walk!


----------



## Lindarose

That's a great idea Stitch!  Music definitely helps to motivate


----------



## ChrisSamsDad

my Playlist for the gym (unless you like listening to the tedious techno that they play)
Pump up the Volume - Marrs
Staying Alive - the Bee Gees
You Should Be Dancing - The Bee Gees
Maria - Blondie
True Faith - New Order
Getting Jiggy with it - Will Smith
Use It Up and Wear It Out - Odyssey
Back to my Roots - Odyssey
Feel Like Making Love - Bad Company
Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
I'm Every Woman - Chaka Khan
Tub Thumping  - Chumbawumba
The Whole of the Moon - The Waterboys
Good Times - Chic
Everybody Dance - Chic
Lost in Music - Sister Sledge
Get Lucky - Daft Punk
Kelly Watch the Stars - Air
GO! - Public Service Broadcasting
2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
Teenage Kicks - the Undertones
Sheena is a Punk Rocker - The Ramones
California Soul - Marlena Shaw
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
Communards - So Cold The Night
Bad Case of Loving You - Robert Palmer


Any other uplifting suggestions with a good beat more than welcome.


----------



## Lindarose

Wow what a fab collection! Thankyou. 
Whenever I want to put something on my player my mind always goes blank! I may just try yours!


----------



## HOBIE

When we were Apprentices we could do any job with a "Mash Hammer & a Radio"


----------



## Lindarose

Well I haven't posted on here for over a month. Unfortunately I'm still suffering with my painful foot. No idea why it hurts when I weightbear and unfortunately resting it is out of the question as my work involves a lot of walking. So not really much point getting it checked as pretty sure that will be the advice. 
Sometimes it's not too bad then other times I'm limping. So annoyed as right now I really need to do more exercise plus I love walking anyway. 
I'll get back to it asap.


----------



## HOBIE

Sorry to here Linda about foot. Keeping active is good for yourself. When they test my feet with the stick I nearly jump off the bed .Good luck.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hope your foot gets better soon Linda and you're able to get back out exercising again.


----------



## Lindarose

Thanks Matt. Me too. I'm obviously still walking quite a lot but unable to do any speed which is what I like to achieve. Will see how things go


----------



## Lindarose

Time for a  little update!
My foot is much better though I get pain at times after a long shift. I think it helped it when I eased up a bit. However Milo (jack Russell) needs more exercise and I'm gradually walking more when I take him out plus doing extra walks with Henry. He just plods along at the moment but think he will speed up and go further as he gains in health generally. 
So whilst I'm not walking really quickly as I did before it's still good to be able to get a few miles done each day 
Every little helps!


----------



## HOBIE

Lindarose said:


> Time for a  little update!
> My foot is much better though I get pain at times after a long shift. I think it helped it when I eased up a bit. However Milo (jack Russell) needs more exercise and I'm gradually walking more when I take him out plus doing extra walks with Henry. He just plods along at the moment but think he will speed up and go further as he gains in health generally.
> So whilst I'm not walking really quickly as I did before it's still good to be able to get a few miles done each day
> Every little helps!


Well done Linda


----------

